# Petition Verbot Zero-Rating



## hume1991 (22. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

würde mich über eure Teilnahme freuen.
Link: https://weact.campact.de/petitions/verbot-von-zero-rating .

Sollten euch aktuelle News zu diesem Thema vorliegen oder echte Fallbeispiele bitte darauf Antworten. Werde diese dann auch mit einbinden.


----------

